# When the dog doesn't fit on the Ottoman



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

I love his back end lol looks like he just lets it hang down and go limp lol so cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cin3dee (Jan 5, 2013)

OMG thats so cute. :act-up:


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

Mine couldn't get her front end on my favorite chair.


----------



## Cin3dee (Jan 5, 2013)

HAHA Im loving looking at the SPOO's pics and hearing stories about them.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

outwest, he is beautiful ! Oh how I love the look of those spoo puppies... pity I will NEVER have one. lol


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

that is soooop cute! it reminds me of Teddy trying to lay down on the couch and his head hangs off causes he doesnt lay right! that is such a cute picture! thanks


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Ha, point to the miniatures and toys. They fit on the furniture! :smile:


----------



## BlueIvy (Jan 9, 2013)

Silly poodles... they are so cute!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Jazz is an absolutely gorgeous color!!
Russell only chooses the ottoman when the little dog is on the couch .... but he always likes to get a teeny bit on the couch as well


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG! These are some of the cutest photos!!!!!


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

These pics are so funny, I had a good laugh, thanks for sharing!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> Jazz is an absolutely gorgeous color!!


Thank you.  He is a very deep black, almost with a bluish tint (don't know how to describe it). He was one of the darkest blacks in his litter. I would never have thought black could vary so much, but it really does. He has not a white hair to be found anywhere. I hope he keeps it. I think he will because both his parents are nonfading at 7 and 9 years old, but you never know.  

I loved your picture! I love all the crazy poodle pictures. Jazz is so entertaining and goofy. When I get home from work he jumps up on me, but puts his feet ever so lightly on my chest and then he takes the opportunity to get a good stretch in with his paws up to my shoulders while he goes rowr, rowr, rowr very softly! 

Bonnie was never as much of a goofball as Jazzy is!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG...what a doofus! Hilarious!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

LOL Doofus is a perfect descriptive word for him. I am going to start calling him Mr. Doof


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey Outwest! Is that a dog or a slug?!? . Lol!

Rebecca


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Finnegan shares the loveseat with one of his feline sisters "sometimes", but then figures he should get a turn on the cat stools as well!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

cavon said:


> Finnegan shares the loveseat with one of his feline sisters "sometimes", but then figures he should get a turn on the cat stools as well!


OMG! I have never seen your cat before...she is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Beautiful "kids"... Rhett thinks he is king of the princess room









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I love all the "dog-friendly" leather in these homes! Sure makes life easy, eh?


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes leather is the way to go for all our lounging poodles. They really do rule the house. I am constantly sharing space with poodles when I watch tv.

Outwest, I have never seen anything as funny as that picture. Your boy is a goof.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

RileysMommy said:


> OMG! I have never seen your cat before...she is GORGEOUS!!!


Yes, she is very pretty and very sociable too! I actually have 3 cats , all of them rescues. I volunteered with a cat rescue group for almost 5 years before I got Finnegan. Here is a picture of my crew, clockwise from top left: Beau, Sweetie, baby Finnegan and Princessa Bella


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Outwest, this picture is way too funny! I first looked at it on my phone and had to really expand the picture to figure out which end was up! I also noticed all the leather furniture in the pictures. I only wished I had learned the word "dremel" before ours was scrated up! Oh well, like everything else with some wear, it only adds character!


----------

